# Apothecary Museum, Heidelberg Germany



## Irishwake (Feb 12, 2011)

Thoughts? C&C? This was handheld indoor 3 exposure blend.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice. I only wish it was a lot bigger so I could see the details that Im missing.


----------

